# Broken black frame/molding. Need help.



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Ill give you guys the same question i asked WetWebMedia. Their only answer was, can be done.

"So i was recently given a 120 gallon tank by someone who had it given to them. So, i don't know what brand of tank it is, it looks almost homemade. Well the problem is, On the two ends of the tank, the black frame is missing completely, the left side is a clean break, the right side is a little different. The right side looks as if it ripped and took some of the back part of the frame with it, what makes me believe the tank is homemade is that the glass isn't a clean cut where the frame is missing on this side.

I looked to see if the center brace was a part of the outer black frame and it is not, which leads me to believe that this should be easily fixed. I'm thinking i just need to find a replacement frame, remove the old frame and attach this one. My main concern is the uneven glass on the right side, should this just be covered up or will i need to even it somehow. Also I'm not too sure where to find a replacement frame seeing as i don't know what brand of tank it is."

My main questions are, does this need to be fixed? What to do about the uneven glass? and Where to find a replacement frame?

Right Side, you can see the break on the frame and the uneven glass.








Center Brace








Left Side
[/img]


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmm seems to be a very old tank, the silicone looks like it has some imperfections along the seals, you may want to try and find out how old the tank is and maybe rebuilding it.

The uneven glass will not cause any harm since it is at the top of the panel and will be sealed with the frame/brace you chose to use.

You may not be able to find a brace for the tank if it is custom built but you can always consider a Euro type brace for it, it will be a little more expensive but probably worth it.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Well i dont plan on replacing the center brace because its not attached to the outer frame, and boy is it sturdy.

I'm hoping to just pop off the old frame, and possibly find a 72"x18" frame and just be able to silicone it on. Just not sure where i would find that particular frame.

The silicone does kinda look iffy, but i think itll hold. *** never dealt with a tank this big so i wouldnt know, but it feels like its lathered on the seams thick. Id love to see if it holds water, but id rather fill it for a few days outside, and thats just not going to happen for awhile. (Wayy too cold)


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Try http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=Home, call them and see if they have the size of frame you need. That is probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would suggest measuring the glass thickness on all 4 panels just to be sure they are the same. There is usually some play in the plastic trim to accommodate variations in glass thickness. Obviously though, trim made for a 3/8" thick glass will probably not fit on a 1/2" thick glass.

Also measure the outside length and width of the tank, on the front and back, to verify the tank is 'square'.

Contact your local fish store to see if they can order a frame for you that fit your measurements.

I would seriously consider replacing all the silicone on the inside of your tank. It's very easy to do, especially without the top trim in place. I do this on any size used tank that I get now. There is always a chance someone used that tank in a non-aquarium friendly way and any chemicals, solvents, etc might be in the silicone seams.

Just my two cents
Dee


----------



## patrickkomar (Jan 26, 2010)

If you find a place that sells trim for a 6' tank with 1/2" glass post it up! I've done nothing but hit dead ends looking for one for mine!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, replace the silicone it's easy to do and no better time than now. Silicone that old should be easily removed. Cost ya about $10 for some GE silicone 1 and a little elbow grease.
I did see a site that carried the frames for DIY aquariums, I'll try and find it for ya.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a different way of looking at tanks. Much of the time I just see them as tools to use. I do like them to look okay but some cheap tanks are bargains that will never show real well so I don't try. Silk purse out of a sow's ear thing? I would look at this as a time to expand my talents. How about black tape to cover it and keep from cutting myself and then build a canopy to hide the defect? A canopy built of 1X stock boards to set on top of the trim will ride over the missing trim piece. Trim added on the outside of the canopy boards, hanging down over the edge, problem solved. Out of sight and don't tell visitors???


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> A canopy built of 1X stock boards to set on top of the trim will ride over the missing trim piece. Trim added on the outside of the canopy boards, hanging down over the edge, problem solved. Out of sight and don't tell visitors???


I plan to build a canopy, the missing frame is taking from the structual wellbeing of the tank, i dont think black tape will be the same as the regualr plastic frame


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

> the missing frame is taking from the structual wellbeing of the tank


No it's not


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

While I've never had one with the entire side missing, I have used several which were missing an inch or so. I think the strength is in the corner joint more than the top trim. At the top where there is no water there is only very slight outward pressure. It is handy to have the lip inside to set glass, etc. but that can be worked around for the price. If you are really concerned with it, I would add a band around the top and draw it tight with a turnbuckle type fitting in the back. Just different thinking on it. I assume that a tank like this is never going to be a show tank???


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

So i could just have a rimless tank?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Killaklipp said:


> So i could just have a rimless tank?


From what I can see the answer is yes. In some cases(like typically 55G tanks made w/1/4"thick glass), the plastic frame does provide structural support, particularly w/the plastic center braces. However, In your case I believe the strength comes from the glass brace, no the plastic stuff that's falling apart. If you're truly concerned about structural integrity of the tank you can simply remove all the black trim from the top and silicone a glass brace on each end of the tank :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Observe the glass bracing present on this glasscages.com tank, where the black trim serves no structural purpose...


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone else agree with this? Not that i dont believe you, but a second opinion is always best.

And if i were to create glass braces on the ends, how would i go about doing this?

You guys have been great so far...thanks alot


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Killaklipp said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > A canopy built of 1X stock boards to set on top of the trim will ride over the missing trim piece. Trim added on the outside of the canopy boards, hanging down over the edge, problem solved. Out of sight and don't tell visitors???
> ...


Plastic frames are there to conceal, not to contribute to the structural integrity of the tank. How could they help hold a tank together? As you've shown, they chip and fall off in pieces. if you want something that looks nicer than black tape, try the stuff to dip tool handles in.

http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

They can keep the sides from bowing out, i would assume. I only mentioned black tape as thinking that wouldnt suffice as a replacement frame. If i dont need to buy a replacement i would like to go at it in 2 ways.

1. Create my own frame somehow
Or
2. Go to a rimless tank and silicone an extra brace at each end somehow.

I still find it hard to believe that the frame is basically useless, it has to support the ends or corners somehow?


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i just ask my anut who be dealin the fish for over 20 years she says that the pasic rim on small tanks if mostly show but on bigger tanks espically if there tall they help... and if dont change the sillicon on the inside it would my oppion to use one


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Robtheheretic said:


> i just ask my anut who be dealin the fish for over 20 years she says that the pasic rim on small tanks if mostly show but on bigger tanks espically if there tall they help... and if dont change the sillicon on the inside it would my oppion to use one


Yes they are for looks, to conceal flaws, but they do serve as an assembly jig. You just snap the glass into the frames, squirt silicone around and you're done. On the O'Dell tank I just repaired, the original bottom was small. If they had split the difference perfectly, it would not have had a quarter inch gap along one side. Sometimes the upright pieces are anything but straight where they go under the frame. They just worry about the visible edges. On larger tanks, the plastic strap across the top serves as a brace to control the amount of bowing the glass would have when the tank is full. I think the Plasti Dip would have more actual structural contribution because it actually sticks to the glass.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I was working on the assumption that a free tank would not be that great. Is this a tank that can be made nice with a good trim for the top? For that one might want to go for a more finished look. Wood trim with epoxy would be my choice for that .


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Just thought I'd post a pic or two of my 90G DIY which uses wood trim to conceal the edges w/NO structural benefit...


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

The 44G cube remained "rimless"...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

To me the trim is just that. Tanks with trim "feel"stronger to most people and therefore sell better. They also make a handy place to fit the tops and such. In the old tanks, the metal corners and tops may have had a purpose but that was before the developement of the adhesives we now use. Plastic trim that can be broken off if picked up incorrectly can't do much for keeping a tank from bowing.


----------

